# DSL Problem mit Fritz!Box 3270



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

Hi!

Ich hab heut meine 3270 bekommen und angeschlossen. Soweit so gut.

WLAN und LAN wird angezeigt, nur DSL nicht. Habe schon andere DSL-Kabel am Splitter probiert, aber ohne Erfolg. 

Kann es sein das die Box für mein DSL (1000er light) ungeeignet ist oder hat der Splitter ne Macke? Bis gestern funzte meine 3010 und DSL noch einwandfrei, aber das Modem bekommt am Montag meine Ma.

Desweiteren kann ich zwar meine T-Online Daten eingeben, aber die Box nimmt das nicht an und meldet mir das ich einen falschen Benutzername oder ein falsches Kennwort eingegeben habe, was aber nicht sein kann.

Ich bitte um schnelle Antwort falls jemand ne Lösung hat, weil ich bei nem Kumpel bin und bald nach Hause will. 

Dankö!!!


----------



## TurricanVeteran (1. März 2009)

Wenn die fritzbox dir meldet,das benutzername oder passwort falsch ist,dann wird das schon so sein.Überprüfe doch nochmal deine eingabe (groß und kleinschreibung beachten) und ob du nicht ausversehen shift-lock  (links 2 tasten über strg bzw. direkt unter tab) aktiviert hast.


----------



## Megapegasus (1. März 2009)

Bei Telekomdaten war das doch das du Benutzername so nen Ellenlangen da eingibst,,,,du mußt Anschlusskennung: xxx
Zugehörige T-Online Nummer: xxx
Mitbenutzernummer/Suffix: xxxx etc aneinander reihen und dann dein PW eingeben,,, zugangsdaten von Telekom in Fritzbox eingeben ... [Archiv] - IP-Phone-Forum


----------



## non_believer (1. März 2009)

Mahlzeit!

Ich hab das Problem heut zuhause lösen können. Hatte bei der Kennungsnummer die ersten beiden Nullen nicht für ernst genommen. Jetzt funzt wieder alles und ich bin glücklich! 

Aber Danke trotzdem für die Antworten!


----------

